# NEW! The Weather Network finally has a Mac widget



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

If you don't like the American source for the weather widget, then go here and get the The Weather Network's version of the widget.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Great! I put more stock into The Weather Network forecast than weather.com (my current weather widget). Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Bjornbro said:


> If you don't like the American source for the weather widget, then go here and get the The Weather Network's version of the widget.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


This is great thanks


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks!!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mikef said:


> Great! I put more stock into The Weather Network forecast than weather.com...


TWN is not _that_ accurate. I've had this discussion with many others and no one seems to nail it. If you compare Environment Canada, TWN, Weather.com, WeatherUnderground, Accuweather etc..., you will get tons of discrepancies.

Last weekend was a great example. What happened to the sun on Saturday? It was overcast and cool not sunny and warm as forecast.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I just wish I could hack the default widget to use the weather network information, I like the graphics better!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice, The Weather Network actually has my city so I don't need to go with "Vancouver".


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

What's notable to me is that The Weather Network had long offered a Windows-only desktop thingy. I guess the winds of change are blowing!
(Heehee! A little weather humour there  )


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDaddy said:


> I just wish I could hack the default widget to use the weather network information, I like the graphics better!


I agree.
Should be something that can be done...by a script kiddie


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> TWN is not _that_ accurate. I've had this discussion with many others and no one seems to nail it. If you compare Environment Canada, TWN, Weather.com, WeatherUnderground, Accuweather etc..., you will get tons of discrepancies.
> 
> Last weekend was a great example. What happened to the sun on Saturday? It was overcast and cool not sunny and warm as forecast.


Old line from a comic:

"30% chance of rain, 70% chance their wrong again..."


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

MacDaddy said:


> I just wish I could hack the default widget to use the weather network information, I like the graphics better!


I agree. I'm sure it shouldn't take too long for someone to edit the widget.

I have to say, the weather.com default widget seem to have problems telling me what the temperature is NOW, let alone what it will be like in the future. It will display sun when its cloudy out. 

The Weather Network is definitely better than that.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I tried already, but I'm not a coder and I could not seem to find the URL to change in the weather.com one.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> TWN is not _that_ accurate. I've had this discussion with many others and no one seems to nail it. If you compare Environment Canada, TWN, Weather.com, WeatherUnderground, Accuweather etc..., you will get tons of discrepancies.


Of course, that's a given...

I don't know the source of the info from weather.com, but at least TWN uses the Environment Canada data. There's just something about getting a weather forecast from my backyard, compared to a company in the US.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mikef said:


> There's just something about getting a weather forecast from my backyard, compared to a company in the US.


Then there's literally a backyard forecaster:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Other than the Monday temp forecast, only the current temperature is in agreement.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Not meaning to dredge up a horrible old thread here, but has anyone had success using WeatherEye under Leopard? I just keep getting "No Locations Found" when I try to input a city. It's frustrating 'cause I like the Weather Network's widget better than the one built into OSX.


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> Not meaning to dredge up a horrible old thread here, but has anyone had success using WeatherEye under Leopard? I just keep getting "No Locations Found" when I try to input a city. It's frustrating 'cause I like the Weather Network's widget better than the one built into OSX.


My WeatherEye's been working fine since the upgrade. Is there at 'latest' version you can download?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> Not meaning to dredge up a horrible old thread here, but has anyone had success using WeatherEye under Leopard? I just keep getting "No Locations Found" when I try to input a city. It's frustrating 'cause I like the Weather Network's widget better than the one built into OSX.


Just downloaded the widget and have the same problem as you.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm having the same issue! I should just get a PC..then it'd work!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

This think looks good! Can't wait till I get home and can install it.

Speaking of wigets, im using a 2 button logitec mouse, and was wondering if there was a quick way to get the dashboard to display with the mouse? I've seen the mighty mouse do it by clicking down on the scroll bar and the mouse at the same time. Anything for the 2 button scroll wheel users?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dannyrabbittang said:


> My WeatherEye's been working fine since the upgrade. Is there at 'latest' version you can download?


So you upgraded from Tiger to Leopard, and obviously all you widgets are still there and it works? Hmmm.

I'm gonna e-mail the Weather Network about this maybe...


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> So you upgraded from Tiger to Leopard, and obviously all you widgets are still there and it works? Hmmm.
> 
> I'm gonna e-mail the Weather Network about this maybe...


Yup, upgraded, from Tiger to Leopard, and my widgets continued to work.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmm weird.

I tinkered around inside the package and I found this e-mail address. But I've e-mailed from both my yahoo and gmail accounts and it has bounced back from the server saying I'm a spam attack. Anyone else wanna give this guy a buzz and see what's up?

esenterre[at]qc.pelmorex.com

He's listed as the widget author in the javascript file.


----------



## azrail (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you kindly 4 the link


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmm.. according to The Weather Network widget running under Leopard, it can't find "Calgary, AB"

Maybe the next version


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

That's the problem... it can't find any cities, not Toronto, ON... not even Ottawa, ON - which is the *example* that they give in the widget. :S


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Sweet! I love this one! It's so much more accurate than the built-in one! Only thing I noticed is that you search for a city... n u have to open a new window to get the city you just searched.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

gabriel - explain what you did... are you using leopard?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

So is it a leopard thing thats muffing this widget up? I can't get it working and am on Leopard...


----------



## Freudian (Jan 16, 2006)

I was unable to use The Weather Network widget on a FRESH install of Leopard Retail on my fairly new iMac 17" Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz computer. In my case, even the example city/prov didn't work. Pretty strange, but I assume it's one of those bugs that will be worked out on Apple and the various software companie's ends in due time.

Freud



scandy said:


> So is it a leopard thing thats muffing this widget up? I can't get it working and am on Leopard...


----------



## alex wilson (Nov 1, 2006)

yep, same here, cant get it to work with leopard. "No cities found" pops up immidiately after pressing 'search', almost automatically.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone able to contact that guy who I posted the e-mail of? Any answers?


----------

